

Why CrossFit is the Workout of Choice for Entrepreneurs - shanellem
http://blog.clarity.fm/why-crossfit-is-the-workout-of-choice-for-entrepreneurs/

======
paul-woolcock
I enjoy crossfit, but I try to remember what it actually is: a fad-y name for
the concept of "functional fitness." I managed to find a crossfit gym that is
_not_ ridiculously expensive, and a coach who was teaching functional fitness
long before "crossfit" was trademarked.

